# Peerless Bicycle



## tstewart21 (Aug 1, 2011)

Does anyone know how I tell if the Peerless Bicyce that i have is the one they sold with the Peerless car....I have the car and the bike I believe I'm just not sure how to tell for sure.

Thanks

Theresa


----------



## dave the wave (Aug 1, 2011)

post a pic. and i can tell you.


----------

